# Too fat?



## FortunateSon (Aug 24, 2007)

My female mantis is huge, and she won't fly. I even let her outside, and she still didn't fly.... :?


----------



## timp (Aug 24, 2007)

Is she fully grown? If so, how long has she been adult for? I thought one of ours was going to explode but then it laid an ooth.


----------



## FortunateSon (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats what i think its about to do. its that time of season to. Yes, Shes a full grown adult, but im not sure if the ooth is fetilized. Thats what i only want her for. Ive been on the lookout for males, but i keep coming upon females


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2007)

When females become full of eggs they cannot fly.


----------



## timp (Aug 24, 2007)

Do they only fly in order to find a mate in the first place? If so I guess its pretty redundant once theyre carrying the eggs


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2007)

> Do they only fly in order to find a mate in the first place? If so I guess its pretty redundant once theyre carrying the eggs


No. That's what the males do. Females can fly for a short time right after becoming adult. After they gain a little weight they can't. Of course I am talking about chinese and european here.


----------



## FortunateSon (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Red (Aug 24, 2007)

see an sphrodomantis viridis female.

just molting adult





15 days later





regards


----------



## joossa (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow, she's a big girl! LOL


----------



## FortunateSon (Aug 24, 2007)

Ya mines that fat. I put another female in the tank and they just sat there glaring at eachother


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a fat one too... I expected an ooth from her a week ago.


----------



## FortunateSon (Aug 24, 2007)

wow nice orchid


----------

